# How to kick in streetfighting



## arnuld (Nov 21, 2009)

I practice barefoot. I can't use sneakers/boots to kick because my punching bag will tear up and its expansive and I can't buy a new one. I do want to practice using shoes but can't. May be later in my life when I will enough money I will put an extra heavy-duty bag for kicking while wearing shoes.  So here is the way I practice kicks using bare foot, please advise:

*Side-Kick: * When I side-kick, I don't use the ball of the foot but either the side of the foot or the heel. Look at the images below (the circled parts) to know what I meant by  _side of the foot_ and other for which part of the heel I use. I don't know what you call it in English. are they okay to use to hit ?














*Front-Kick: * I hit using heel of my foot. 


*Round-House kick:* Practice to hit at thigh level using some part of my leg and some upper part of my foot. See image below (circled part) to know what part I am talking about.








*Knee-attack:* I am unable to kick someone exactly in front of me (facing me). Instead I practice that opponent is standing either on left or right side of mine and I hit him using knee-attack using a part of the knee little above the joint. see the pic:






Tell me if any of them is wrong and also tell me the correct positions and I will change the way I practice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2009)

if you cant kick you bag I am sure there are trees, walls (brick) etc. you can practice on


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2009)

the ball of the foot is useful in kicking the thigh or the side and hell of your foot if the angle of attack is correct.

the side of your foot can be used to attack the knee as well as any part of your foot .  It is the placement of the kick and the angle of attack the determines what to use


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2009)

You asked about kicking in streetfighting... but the techs you mentioned/inquired about are MA. 
The two styles are different in several respects. But your questions relate to proper MA techniques. 
Street fighters I've encountered typically use the heels and toes (not smart I know... but several have had steel toed boots). The end of the foot can be an effective sword thrust if hitting soft spots like the stomach/abdomen or the throat (of course the person has to be on the ground or bent over enough to make accurate contact). 
Hitting just above or below the knee joint is a good target. There was another thread that argued back and forth about the pros and cons of targeting the knee... worth reading. 
The groin is always a favorite target in street-fighting when using kicks, but most street-fighters know that and thus protect that area zealously. 
Nice thing is 99.999% of them aren't going to be wearing a cup. :lol2: 

If you're even lucky you can use MA techniques to kick your opponent during a street fight. But chances are it's going to be messy and opportunistic at best. 

If you must have shoes then try those aqua socks and wrap duct tape around the area of the bag where your foot would reach. Yeah, yeah the bag is expensive (not expansive... :lol: ) and you want to take care of it and that's understood... yet if it is expensive then it would be able to take a lot of abuse, no? I mean you DO get what you pay for. Quality dollars = a quality bag? Low dollars mean a crappy bag? 
But then again "expensive" is relative to how much you earn right?  

Good luck in your continuing journey. :asian:

By the way... those foot diagrams weirded me out at first... those eyes and internal organs... <shudders> then I realized that it's a diagram for a masseuse... sheesh.


----------



## K831 (Nov 21, 2009)

Side kicks with the knife edge of your foot can work in some applications on the street, but be sure you practice side kicks with the flat of your foot as well.

I have heavy bags I have kicked for years with shoes... duct tape does wonders. Also, you can often find heavy bags for cheap because they have tears or the zippers are busted... you can tape the crap out of these and get a lot of life out of them. 

Also, pick up an old mattress and lean it against a wall, or better yet, wrap it around a tree and cinch it down. I do this for kicks, and also stick work etc. Even used an old couch stood up on its side one. In fact, I think that is also in a movie, lol. 

Note: Don't go Thai kicking the mattress on the tree until you are sure of it's spring and give.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi arnuld,

I apologise in advance if this is taken as blunt (which it is).

(From another post of yours): *I want to make it clear that I don't know any martial arts. I love street safe series of Paul-Vunak but I am unable to get any practitioner in my **area **. So I bought a punching bag started practicing some of the moves I learned from street safe 1 and Tony Jaa's The Protector movie. The only one aim is self-defense , fighting on the street for one's life.*

Without a teacher, you will not make progress. This is what you were advised in your other thread. Each different system will have different ideas on the best way to kick, and that will be based on the requirements and philosophical base of each, so there is no one answer.

But in essence, you have a very limited understanding of what you are talking about. A number of systems will advise against kicking in a street environment, others will use some of the kicks you mention, and say to never use others, others will use all of them in different ways. But to get anywhere, you need a teacher.


----------

